# Fall code



## kansasrhit2009 (Dec 29, 2010)

I cannot seem to find this..what is the time frame that you can code a fall? I have a patient who fell roughly 3 weeks ago, has never been seen for it but comes into the ER with back pain related to the fall three weeks ago? Can I still use an E-code for this?


----------

